# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Stylophora pistillata

## Julio Macieira

_Stylophora pistillata_
*
Cor:* Laranja, Rosa, castanho e outras

*Dieta:* Planktivoro
*
Agressividade:* 2
*
Dificuldade:*4

*Iluminação :* 4/5
*
Corrente:* 4/5
*
Notas Gerais:* Colocar apenas em aquarios muito bem estabilizados, ritmo de crescimento lento.

*Parametros de água :* Necessitam de Excelente qualidade de água (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).
*
Origem:* Indico/Pacifico

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Mais um registo... fraquinho a comparar com a do Juca!!!



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Laranja, Rosa, castanho e outras

Dieta: Planktivoro

AGressividade: 2

Dificuldade:4

Iluminação :  4/5

Corrente: 4/5

Notas Gerais: Colocar apenas em aquarios muito bem estabilizados, ritmo de crescimento lento.

Parametros de água : NEcessitam de Excelente qualidade de água (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

Origem: Indico/Pacifico

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Gil,

Não sei de onde são essas fichas de corais, mas a verdade é que há mais cores de stylopora pistillata.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

As fichas fui eu que as fiz com base no que sei e no que recolhi em alguns sites.
Tudo o que esteja incompleto ou errado pode sempre ser alterado com  base nas sugestões de todos.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> As fichas fui eu que as fiz com base no que sei e no que recolhi em alguns sites.
> Tudo o que esteja incompleto ou errado pode sempre ser alterado com  base nas sugestões de todos.


Ok. Vamos então todos melhorar isso. (pensei que fosse algo que tinhas retirado de algum local) - parabéns pela iniciativa.

O ideal seria que todos dessem opiniões e no final quando acharmos que há concenso (se é que alguma vez lá vamos chegar!!!) a ficha poderia ser colocada junto da foto inicial. O que acham?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Bessa

As minhas:

----------

